# SSBBWs - What changes have you noticed in your habits?



## Juice (Nov 24, 2010)

*I was having a chat with an online friend yesterday and thought this subject is quite interesting. What changes does a bbw notice once she starts getting into the ssbbw range. I don't refer to limitations or lifestyle changes only, of course these are welcome. 

I'd start with some of my personal changes: 
- Less clothing. I need to wear less. I avoid wearing a bra and I don't feel comfortable in knickers. I also hate wearing tight waisted pants and jeans. I haven't worn tights in the last two years either. 
- Shoe size! I know this sounds awkward but it's true. I used to be a Europe size 39 when I was in the low 200 pound range, but now I am a true 42, although I squeeze my feet into 41 or 40 sometimes. 
- Bootless! I avoid wearing shoes when I am in even if its cold. I feel more balanced and less restricted. 
- I sit differently. I cannot cross my legs of course but I cannot even keep them close together. I prefer sitting on the floor with my legs wide open and my belly resting on the floor. 
- Sleeping. I used to sleep face-down, now i prefer face-up with 3 pillows under my head
- New pillow. I use my belly as a pillow to rest my hands. This is not really a change but a funny observation 
- Walking. I walk with my body leaned backwards and I don't move my arms as much as before
- Eyes shape. My eyes look a bit narrower, not really smaller but narrower. Another awkward change...

I can come up with many more. 
What about you?*


----------



## bigjayne66 (Nov 26, 2010)

I echo the sentiments about less clothing,I hate bras too,and my belly apron is so big I can no longer wear jeans/trousers,so I only wear long skirts/dresses nowadays
Not that I mind,I have learned to love my belly !!!


----------



## Juice (Nov 27, 2010)

bigjayne66 said:


> I echo the sentiments about less clothing,I hate bras too,and my belly apron is so big I can no longer wear jeans/trousers,so I only wear long skirts/dresses nowadays
> Not that I mind,I have learned to love my belly !!!



It's so refreshing to meet self-confident and positive people. :happy:
I love long skirts but cannot find tights to fit me. Do you have any tips?


----------



## CastingPearls (Nov 27, 2010)

There are resource threads in the fashion forum but I buy my tights from Woman Within. Some go up to 8X.


----------



## Juice (Nov 28, 2010)

I don't want to spend lots of money on tax so I avoid ordering from US companies.


----------



## bigjayne66 (Dec 1, 2010)

Juice said:


> It's so refreshing to meet self-confident and positive people. :happy:
> I love long skirts but cannot find tights to fit me. Do you have any tips?



I haven't worn tights for at least 5 years,I wear thick socks and my skirts are usually ankle length,if you are not too tummy heavy try wearing stretch leggings underneath your skirt,that might help in this cold weather.


----------

